# Canyon Urban 4.0-5.0



## Yula (8. Dezember 2015)

Moin Leute,
ich möchte mir ein Stadtrad zulegen.

Ich habe hier schon n bisschen was zu dem Modell gelesen.

Meine Hauptfragen-
Hat jemand Schutzbleche nachgerüstet, wenn ja welche?


----------



## herbypublic (9. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Yula,
wollte nachrüsten, hab bei Canyon auf Nachfrage die Antwort bekommen: "Für die Urban-Modelle gibt es ein FenderSet von uns, welches voraussichtlich ab KW42 lieferbar sein wird. Artikelnummer ist A1058137, Preis €29,95." Ist bisher nicht im Online shop verfügbar, aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf. 
Ansonsten find ich Preis/Leistung bei dem Rad (Urban 5.0) sehr gut!
lg
herbypublic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kette-links (9. Dezember 2015)

Hi, die original Wingee's vom Commuter passen auf Grund anderer Bohrungen, so, nicht an das 5.0. Du kannst aber Dieselben ohne Bohrungen bei der Firma http://www.wingee.bike/Modelle/ kaufen (Firma Henkelmann stellt übrigens exklusiv die Schutzbleche u.a. auch für Canyon u.a Fahrradhersteller her). Leider sind die neuen "UniversallModelle"  Wingee W40 - R346 (40mm breit) erst ab Mitte Januar verfügbar. Die Bleche kosten zwar etwas, sind aber super stabil (siehe Yout..) und sehen optisch 1a aus. Bei diesen Universalblechen mußt du die Bohrungen selber machen. Ist halt mit etwas Arbeit verbunden, passt dann aber. Alle anderen Schutzbleche sehen optisch nicht gut aus.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen.


----------



## Sera (10. Dezember 2015)

Welche Laufradgröße haben denn die Urban Modelle? Finde das irgendwie nicht auf der Seite.


----------



## denis0082 (10. Dezember 2015)

Kette-links schrieb:


> Hi, die original Wingee's vom Commuter passen auf Grund anderer Bohrungen, so, nicht an das 5.0. Du kannst aber Dieselben ohne Bohrungen bei der Firma http://www.wingee.bike/Modelle/ kaufen (Firma Henkelmann stellt übrigens exklusiv die Schutzbleche u.a. auch für Canyon u.a Fahrradhersteller her). Leider sind die neuen "UniversallModelle"  Wingee W40 - R346 (40mm breit) erst ab Mitte Januar verfügbar. Die Bleche kosten zwar etwas, sind aber super stabil (siehe Yout..) und sehen optisch 1a aus. Bei diesen Universalblechen mußt du die Bohrungen selber machen. Ist halt mit etwas Arbeit verbunden, passt dann aber. Alle anderen Schutzbleche sehen optisch nicht gut aus.
> Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen.


Danke, sehr hilfreich. Haben die nicht Canyon-Wingees dann auch den richtigen Durchmesser also 584mm bzw. 27,5"?


----------



## Kette-links (10. Dezember 2015)

@Sera : 27.5 Zoll; steht u.a. bei der Auflistung der Ausstattung unter Punkt Laufräder (den "Reiter" aufklicken)

@denis0082 :





> Danke, sehr hilfreich. Haben die nicht Canyon-Wingees dann auch den richtigen Durchmesser also 584mm bzw. 27,5"?



Die W 40 R349 sind für 28'', sollten aber passen (minimal größer)


----------



## Sera (10. Dezember 2015)

Kette-links schrieb:


> @Sera : 27.5 Zoll; steht u.a. bei der Auflistung der Ausstattung unter Punkt Laufräder (den "Reiter" aufklicken)



Tatsächlich, zumindest beim 5.0. Beim 4er steht nichts dabei, dort hatte ich geschaut. Danke!


----------



## wartool (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin seit Juni Besitzer eines 5.0 und habe damals im Showroom hoch und heilig versprochen bekommen, dass die Herkelmannbleche "bald" als Zubehör erhältlich würden....

Was soll ich sagen.. galtt gelogen - diverse Anrufe und Mails bei Canyon wurden entweder verröstet, oder au den hersteller Herkelmann verwiesen.

Mit Herrn Herkelmann hatte ich inzwischen Kontakt (sehr freundlicher Support durch ihn). Er hat mir geschrieben, dass die 27,5" Variante exklusiv für Canyon hergestellt wurde und er keine liefern könne.. ich solle mich an Canyon wenden *grrml*


----------



## Canyon_Support (11. Dezember 2015)

wartool schrieb:


> Ich bin seit Juni Besitzer eines 5.0 und habe damals im Showroom hoch und heilig versprochen bekommen, dass die Herkelmannbleche "bald" als Zubehör erhältlich würden....
> 
> Was soll ich sagen.. galtt gelogen - diverse Anrufe und Mails bei Canyon wurden entweder verröstet, oder au den hersteller Herkelmann verwiesen.
> 
> Mit Herrn Herkelmann hatte ich inzwischen Kontakt (sehr freundlicher Support durch ihn). Er hat mir geschrieben, dass die 27,5" Variante exklusiv für Canyon hergestellt wurde und er keine liefern könne.. ich solle mich an Canyon wenden *grrml*




Hallo @wartool 

die Schutzbleche werden kommen, leider ist das Datum der Einführung noch nicht geklärt. 

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## denis0082 (29. Dezember 2015)

Bzgl. Schutzblechen für Urban 4.0 - 6.0 kann man sich hier wohl schon mal ein Bild machen:
https://www.canyon.com/urban/commuter/commuter-3-0.html


----------



## wartool (29. Dezember 2015)

das sind 28Zoll Blümels von SKS 
leider kein wingee..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (11. Februar 2016)

Da mein Weg zur Arbeit inzwischen zu einem Großteil über Feldwege führt, habe ich heute auf Schwalbe G-One mit 40mm Breite umgerüstet. Passt! Es ist zwar an der linken Kettenstrebe nur noch wenig Platz, aber auch bei extremer Kurvenlage kam es bisher nicht zum schleifen. Erstes Fazit nach der kurzer Probefahrt vor einer Stunde: Ganz anderes Fahrgefühl! Deutliches Plus an Komfort bei natürlich leicht erhöhtem Rollwiderstand. Hatte nur knapp 3 Bar drauf und gehe morgen mal auf 4. Macht sich gut als Gravel Bike das Urban. Und die dickeren Schlappen sehen auch besser aus


----------



## Kette-links (6. März 2016)

So, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so einen Spaß macht, mit dem Urban7.0 unterwegs zu sein. Des Wetter's wegen habe ich doch Schutzbleche montiert. Es sind die 28'' universal Wingee's von Herr Herkelmann. Mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick und ein paar Modifikationen ist es kein Problem. Dennoch hat es mit mehrmaliger Montage- bzw. Demontage ca. 3 Std. gedauert. Die Bleche sind wirklich super und unglaublich stabil. In Natura sieht es wirklich sehr gut aus.


----------



## denis0082 (6. März 2016)

Sieht gut aus! Was hast du denn modifizieren müssen? Und welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## Kette-links (6. März 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Was hast du denn modifizieren müssen? Und welche Rahmengröße ist das?


Hallo dennis0082,
ist ein Urban7.0 in L.
Die Wingee's sind 1/2 '' größer als die Canyon Laufräder. D.h. sie sind mit etwas Vorspannung über die Schutzblechstreben am Rahmen montiert. Diese mußten dementsprechend etwas gekürzt (Streben) werden. Zusätzlich noch drei Löcher für die Rahmenmontage hinten bohren und 4 Abstandshalter (aus schwarzen Kunstoffrohr) bauen. Das Ganze ist schon mit etwas Aufwand und Akribie (Laufräder müßen einige mal ein- und ausgebaut werden) verbunden. Hat sich aber ausgezahlt. Heute morgen schon die erste ''Nassfahrt'' zum Bäcker erfolgreich absolviert .
Es handelt sich bei den Wingee's um den selben Lieferanten. Die Original sind exklusiv für Canyon. Die Universal in 40mm haben aber die seitliche Taschenbefestigungen serienmäßig. Sieht sehr gut aus und gibt dem Ganzen zusätzliche Stabilität. Da wackelt gar nix.


----------



## denis0082 (17. März 2016)

Die Gepäckaufnahme ist bei den Universal-Wingees sogar nochmal etwas dezenter als bei denen von Canyon. Dafürkönnte die Tasche evtl. an den Sitzstreben schrammen. Die Original Wingees sind in der Größe leider schon wieder ausverkauft.
Ich überlege momentan mir Curana C-Lite zurecht zu biegen. Die passen Style-technisch auch ganz gut. Von denen wurde auf der Eurobike auch mal eine Version mit Gepäckaufnahme vorgestellt, aber wohl wieder ein neues, proprietäres System und ich hätte gerne was für Ortlieb QL2 Taschen.


----------



## wartool (18. März 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Die Original Wingees sind in der Größe leider schon wieder ausverkauft.



Verstehe ich das richtig, dass es beim Herrn Herkelmann zwinschenzeitlich 27,5er zu kaufen gab? Oder sprichst du von den 28ern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (18. März 2016)

Nein, sorry, da hätte ich präziser sein können: Die Wingee in 28" mit 40mm Breite (ich vermute, dass sind auch die, die Kette-linls dran hat) sind nicht mehr bestellbar. Also zumindest nicht in der Version ohne Scheinwerfer.


----------



## wartool (18. März 2016)

Canyon_Support schrieb:


> Hallo @wartool
> 
> die Schutzbleche werden kommen, leider ist das Datum der Einführung noch nicht geklärt.
> 
> ...



Hallo @Canyon_Support 
wie sieht es denn jetzt mit den versprochenen Schutzblechen aus? Es sind 3 Monate ohne Nachricht vergangen...
Beste Grüße


----------



## denis0082 (18. März 2016)

Hab auch eine E-Mail geschrieben, aber leider keine Antwort bekommen...


----------



## denis0082 (22. März 2016)

Noch ein neues Modell, noch ein neuer Rahmen, nochmal neue Schutzbleche..

https://www.canyon.com/urban/commuter/commuter-6-0.html

Der neue Rahmen (U13) scheint wohl die Deluxe-Variante des U12 Rahmens zu sein, der bei den alten Urban 4.0-6.0 zum (und beim neuen Commuter 3.0) zum Einsatz kommt. Verschliffene Schweißnähte wie bei den anderen Top-Modellen. Die (Postmount) Bremsaufnahme wurde in das hintere Rahmendreieck verlegt und der Rahmen ist ganz schön schwer (1850g laut Canyon, der U12 hat 1660g). Die Schutzbleche wären übrigens ohne Anpassungen nicht mit dem U12-Rahmen kompatibel so wie ich das sehe: Die Strebe ginge genau durch eine der Schrauben der Bremsaufnahme.

Das sie jetzt schon den 4ten (!) Urban Rahmen veröffentlichen lässt den Spekulationen natürlich wieder freien Lauf: Haben sich die konservativen Modelle im vergleich zu den radikaleren Commuter-Varianten (die mit integriertem Vorbau etc.) doch besser verkauft als gedacht und man möchte jetzt auch hier etwas "Premium" anbieten?

So finde ich das neue Modell sogar ganz schick:

http://velomotion.de/2016/03/probefahrt-mit-dem-brooks-jubilaeumsrad-von-canyon/


----------



## Kju (25. März 2016)

Canyon_Support schrieb:


> Hallo @wartool
> 
> die Schutzbleche werden kommen, leider ist das Datum der Einführung noch nicht geklärt.
> 
> ...



Gibbet schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Wingees?!


----------



## xe4500 (26. März 2016)

Zefal Paragon C40 Schutzblech, etwas modifiziert.


----------



## denis0082 (26. März 2016)

Sieht gut aus.. Deiner?


----------



## xe4500 (26. März 2016)

Ja, ist meins.


----------



## Ungeheuer (31. März 2016)

Das sieht top aus!
Was genau hast du geändert? Ist der Anbau am Urban einfach? Sind alle Bohrungen passend vorhanden?
Besteht auch die Möglichkeit des Anbaus eines Gepäckträgers und Ständers?


----------



## xe4500 (31. März 2016)

Vorne ist eine zusätzliche Strebe und ein SKS Spoiler dran. Die Streben habe ich mit schwarzem Schrumpfschlauch überzogen. Das hintere Schutzblech habe ich passend abgelängt. Am Rad muß nichts gebohrt werden aber an den Schutzblechen schon, einfach ist anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ungeheuer (31. März 2016)

Puh, das hört sich kompliziert an.....warum gibt es nicht auch eine einfach Nachrüstlösung??


----------



## denis0082 (31. März 2016)

xe4500 schrieb:


> Vorne ist eine zusätzliche Strebe und ein SKS Spoiler dran. Die Streben habe ich mit schwarzem Schrumpfschlauch überzogen. Das hintere Schutzblech habe ich passend abgelängt. Am Rad muß nichts gebohrt werden aber an den Schutzblechen schon, einfach ist anders.


Die Idee mit dem Schrumpflauch zum Schwärzen der Streben ist gut, die wird ich evtl. klauen. Hast du die Bohrungen im Sitzrohr bzw. unter der Gabelkrone genutzt?


----------



## xe4500 (31. März 2016)

Ich habe beide benutzt. Gewinde sind da ja schon drin.


----------



## denis0082 (1. April 2016)

Hast du dir Distanzhülsen gekauft oder gebaut um den Abstand Schutzblech->Rahmen zu überbrücken? Wenn ja welches Gewinde (ich vermute M5) und welche Länge?


----------



## xe4500 (1. April 2016)

Distanzhülsen sind selbst gebaut. Vorne aus einem Kunstoffklotz und hinten ein Gummipuffer.


----------



## deltarider (7. April 2016)

Hi,

falls jemand 27,5 er Schutzbleche fürs Canyon Urban 4.0 - 6.0 etc. sucht die vom Durchmesser genau passen.... hab diese montiert und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings ist es mit Arbeit verbunden, da sie ungebohrt sind.

http://sella-berolinum.de/shop-teil...-berthoud-schutzblech-set-inox-ungebohrt?c=64

asta la vista
deltarider

weitere Bilder unter Fotos


----------



## denis0082 (7. April 2016)

Ja, die hatte ich auch schon im Auge, aber mir waren sie dann doch zu "oldshool". Zu dem weiß passt es aber.


----------



## deltarider (8. April 2016)

wollte eigentlich auch den grauen Rahmen, aber die "Schutzblechproblematik" und längere Lieferzeit hat mich dazu gebracht, das Urban in einer Art "Vintage Optik" mit anderem Sattel und Griffen umzurüsten.


----------



## xe4500 (22. Juni 2016)

Urban Performance Fender Set von SKS ist jetzt bei Canyon erhältlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommess (1. August 2016)

Hallo,
habe mir am WE auch ein gebrauchtes 2015er Canyon Urban 6.0SL gekauft. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich bei gezogener Bremse die Felge ca. 1cm "weiterschieben" lässt bzw. wenn man mit etwas Gewicht von oben das Rad vor und zurückschiebt. Ist das normal so, ist das bei euren bikes auch so?


----------



## wartool (2. August 2016)

Ich schätze du meinst das Spiel,  das sich von Bremsbelägen und Centerlockadapter addiert und somit dieses "Weiterrollen" ermöglicht. 
Dein erstes Rad mit Scheibenbremse? 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommess (2. August 2016)

Wahrscheinlich wird es das sein, ich hatte bislang bei meinem MTB nur 6-Loch-Anbindung und da gab es keinerlei solches Spiel. Ein Kumpel hat mich gestern darauf hingewiesen, dass das seiner Meinung nach nicht normal wäre. Ich werde das heute abend nochmal checken denke ich. Kann ein erhöhtes Spiel vorkommen, wenn der Adapter nicht richtig angezogen wurde?


----------



## wartool (2. August 2016)

Tommess schrieb:


> Kann ein erhöhtes Spiel vorkommen, wenn der Adapter nicht richtig angezogen wurde?



Ja kann es auch.. das klappert dann aber eher.. trotzdem kann es nicht schaden alle Schrauben mal zu prüfen ;-)
Und ja.. diese Summierung des Spiels fühlt sich auch für mich immer komisch an.. ist halt so.


----------



## Tommess (4. August 2016)

Habe gestern abend mal das Vorderrad ausgebaut und den centerlock-Adapter versucht festzuziehen. Der war allerdings fest. Beim Lösen des Adapters hat es dann "klong" gemacht, beim wieder Festziehen knack-knack-knack. Also soweit also vorerst in Ordnung.

Anscheinend sitzt aber der centerlock-Adapter auf der Nabe nicht komplett spielfrei und kann sich bei Lastwechsel hin-und herbewegen, was in der Praxis natürlich nicht so oft vorkommen wird, da die Flanken beim Bremsen immer in eine Richtung belastet werden, außer man fährt oft rückwärts. Werde also mit diesem "Phänomen" leben.


----------



## funnymatze (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab mir für mein Urban 4.0 SL das Urban Performance Sender Set geholt -> Super soweit. 
Jetzt such ich für den Winter einen Reifen der mich auch durch etwas Schnee und Glatteis bringt. Kann mir hier jemand was empfehlen? Wichtig wäre vorallem, dass er mit dem Schutzblech kompatibel ist. Hier sehe ich evtl. Probleme durch Kollision zwischen Schutzbleck und Profil.

Wer hat hier schon Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (13. Oktober 2016)

afaik gibt es keine anderen Reifen,  die passen...  leider

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## funnymatze (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte mal bei Canyon angefragt:

Hallo Matthias,

vielen Dank für deine E-Mail vom 13.10.2016 bezüglich deiner Anfrage.

Gerade für die Urbanmodelle hat Schwalbe kürzlich einen neuen Reifen herausgebracht, der deinen Anforderungen gerecht werden sollte. Der *G-One Allround* bietet durch seine leicht "genoppte" Lauffläche gute Nässeeigenschaften kombiniert mit einem trotzdem noch geringen Rollwiderstand.
Wenn du dem folgenden Link folgst kannst du weitere Details des Herstellers einsehen:

http://www.schwalbe.com/de/road-reader/schwalbe-g-one-allround.html

Da es den Reifen in den verschiedensten Variaten gibt, solltest du darauf achten, dass du die 35 mm Reifenbreite nicht überschreitest.



Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Reifen ?


----------



## denis0082 (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahre den G-One bereits seit Anfang des Jahres und finde ihn sehr gut. Die Mail von Canyon ist allerdings etwas dämlich: Für das beim Urban verbaute Laufradmass 27,5'' gibt es den G-One nur in 40mm Breite (und mehr). Dieses Mass ist auch das, was ich fahre. Es passt 'gerade so'. Wenn man das Bike extrem in die Kurve legt kann es auch mal zu einer leichten Berührung an der Kettenstrebe kommen, daher habe ich an vorsichtshalber dort etwas Schutzfolie angebracht.
Ich habe hier auch irgendwo Bilder. EDIT:
Hier
http://mtbn.ws/p162qp

Der Reifen fährt sich deutlich komfortabeler als der Kojak, gerade auf Feldwegen oder Schotter. Er ist auch nicht wirklich viel langsamer meiner Meinung nach. Radon verbaut den inzwischen standardmässig an seinen Urbans und er ist für die Anwendung auch vielleicht der beste zurzeit.


----------



## wartool (17. Oktober 2016)

@denis0082 Wie ist das denn dann mit Schutzblechen? ich schätze die passen dann nicht mehr, oder? ist ja so schon eng (zumindest bei mir)


----------



## denis0082 (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahr ohne daher kann ich's nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Es wird auf jeden Fall eng, kommt drauf an wie gebogen die im Profil sind. Die Wingees würden nicht passen, schätze ich. Ich muss mich aber korrigieren. Die neuen 2017er Urban und Commuter Modelle sind jetzt online und die sind jetzt alle mit G-One in 35mm Breite ausgestattet.

https://www.canyon.com/urban/commuter/commuter-3.html

Dann wird es den Reifen (G-One in 584-35) wohl auch bald so zu kaufen geben. Mea culpa, Canyon.


----------



## wartool (17. Oktober 2016)

Danke.. ich schätze auch, dass die 40er nicht mit Blechen passen..

die 35er werden laut Homepage aber wohl nicht frei verkäuflich erscheinen :-(

Ich hoffe da auf @Canyon_Support :
Wird es die 35mm G-One Reifen in 27,5 Zoll über Canyon zu bestellen geben, oder wird das genau so ein Flopp, wie mit den Wingees, die mir beim Kauf zugesichert wurden, und nie lieferbar wurden in 27,5"?


----------



## Canyon_Support (17. Oktober 2016)

Hallo @wartool 

der Schwalbe G-One in 35mm wird auch über uns bestellbar werden, leider kann ich dir aber zu dem Zeitraum keine Angabe machen, da noch nicht alle Einzelheiten diesbzgl. geklärt sind. Der Reifen ist aber in diversen Onlineshops erhältlich. Ein 40mm Reifen passt allerdings nicht mehr mit den Commuter Schutzblechen. 

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## wartool (17. Oktober 2016)

@Canyon_Support 
Danke für die Antwort, leider stimmt das mit den Webshops nicht.. überall gibt es in 27,5" nur den 40mm breiten Reifen zu laufen, den 35mm Reifen gibt es nur als 28 Zöller!!

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn im Hause Canyon die fehlenden "Einzelheiten" zeitnah geklärt werden könnten, um den Reifen passend zum Herbst /Winter lieferbar zu bekommen.. im Sommer ist nicht so dringend von Nöten.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## funnymatze (19. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,anbei die Aussage vom Canyon Support per Mail. Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt. Brauch ich nicht die 27,5 bzw 650B Variante??

@Canyon_Support 
?

Hallo Matthias,

vielen Dank für Deine E-Mail vom 16.Oktober 2016 bezüglich Deiner Anfrage.

Die geeignete Reifengröße für das Urban ist: 35-622 (28 x 1.35, 700x35C)

Erfahrungen haben wir dies bezüglich noch keine gesammelt. Wir würden uns über ein Feedback von Dir freuen.


----------



## funnymatze (4. November 2016)

Ich hatte mir folgende 2 Reifen für mein Urban mit Performance Fender Set bestellt:

SCHWALBE G-ONE Allround 28" TubelessEasy Evolution faltbar schwarz (Reifenbreite 700x35C (35-622)) 
Auf Empfehlung von Canyon (siehe oben).. Schaut leider so aus. Also 28" ist definitiv größer als 27,5 auch wenn @Canyon_Support das wohl anders sieht.

 

SCHWALBE G-One Evo Microskin TL-Easy 27,5" faltbar (Reifenbreite 40-584 )
In 27,5 und 40er Breite passt der G-One noch erstaunlich gut hinten rein  (auch mit Schutzblech). Man bekommt den G-One nur leider kaum mehr von der Felge.. bin echt verzweifelt. 
Mittlerweile habe ich den G-One in 40er Breite vorne wo er allerdings bei Erschütterung leicht am Schutzblech schleift was definitiv stört. Falls es den G-One in 35er Breite von Canyon gibt dann plane ich folgendes: 35er Vorne, 40er Hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funnymatze (4. November 2016)

Ach was ich noch sagen wollte: Für vorne habe ich mir die Busch Müller Eyro geholt, da ich keine Lust hatte jedesmal die Lampe abzunehmen. 
Erster Eindruck: Top und voll zu empfehlen:
http://www.bumm.de/produkte/akku-scheinwerfer/lumotec-iq-eyro.html


----------



## denis0082 (4. November 2016)

Also wenn dus hinten schleiffrei bekommen hast, muss dass vorne doch auch irgendwie gehen. Ich nehme an das vordere Schutzblech ist über einen laengeren Spacer mit der Gabel verbunden. Kannst Du den nicht kuerzen und damit das Blech weiter vom Rad wegziehen?


----------



## funnymatze (4. November 2016)

Bin noch nicht ganz sicher wo es schleift.. das vordere Blech ist recht labil könnte also sein das es an den Querstreben schleift, die bei Erschütterung wackeln. Sonst kann es aber auch ganz oben sein und was auch noch recht nah am Mantel ist ist die Bremsleitung. Die könnte man natürlich mit Kabelbinder oder ähnl. fest machen...


----------



## wartool (5. November 2016)

bei mir schleift es mit den normalen Kajaks schon vorne, wenns mal rappelt - Als Ursprung habe ich die Blechübergänge zwischen Blech bzw Kunststoffteil mit Klemmung und der "Drahtstrebe" lokalisiert.


----------



## Lumberjackk (29. November 2016)

Hallo alles zusammen,

ich habe nach längerer Wartezeit mein Urban 6.0 erhalten und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit. Das Fahren macht wirklich Spass. Allerdings habe ich zwei Kritikpunkte. Das Erste wäre ein Makel am Rahmen und das Zweite ist ein "Loch" im Bereich der Trinkbecherhalterung. Auf den Fotos ist beides deutlich zu sehen. Dieses Loch konnte ich noch bei keinem anderen Foto finden deswegen wundert mich das etwas. Und gehört der Fehler an der Hinterachse in den Toleranzbereich? Die Freude hat einen leicht bitteren Nachgeschmack

Grüße!


----------



## Kajaknallaja (29. Dezember 2016)

@funnymatze könntest du bitte fotos von den performance fendern schicken/hochladen? man kann auf deinen reifen-bildern etwas sehen (aber eben nur etwas), sieht ganz schick aus!

danke im voraus & VG


----------



## funnymatze (29. Dezember 2016)

@Kajaknallaja 
ich bin gerade leider bei meinem Radl. 

Hier gibst auch par Bilder: https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=2701&217660675&search=1#id=60145

Sag Bescheid wenn du noch was genaues brauchst.


----------



## Kajaknallaja (29. Dezember 2016)

@funnymatze danke für die rasche antwort, ich vermute da fehlt ein "nicht"? das bild bei canyon und auch die google ergebnisse lassen zu wünschen übrig. laut canyon sind die performance fender eine sks sonderanfertigung und das lässt nicht auf optisch anspruchsvolles schließen.

so weit gefällt mir die wingee schutzblech-lösung am besten, leider sind sie wieder out of stock und zudem auch nicht gerade günstig.

ich hab mich gefragt ob auf dem von dir anfang november geposteten bildern (am weißen radl) nun die performance fender dran sind oder doch was anders und wie das so in der gesamtheit ausschaut.

falls du irgendwann die tage dazu kommst, würde ich mich sehr über paar fotos freuen.


----------



## funnymatze (15. Januar 2017)

Sorry für die späte Antwort, war zur Zeit nur viel unterwegs. Anbei die Fotos vom nicht geputzen Bike mit den Schutzblechen.
Sind auch schon das zweite Paar das ich bestellt hab weil mir das hintere abgebrochen ist oder wurde..

Meine Meinung: 
Optisch die besten die es bis auf die Wingees gibt und die waren zu meinem Zeitpunkt nicht lieferbar und echt teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kajaknallaja (15. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Bilder! Sehen wirklich bis auf die Wingees am besten aus. Ich habe mich nun nach längerem Hin und Her doch für die Wingees (die es leider erst im März geben wird) entschieden.


----------



## Deleted 332951 (24. Januar 2017)

Meine Winter-Lösung sieht so aus: Ich habe mir diese 26" Felgen geholt. Das Modell das ich gekauft habe gibt es leider nicht mehr, aber vom Format her sollten die passen. Dazu Bremsscheiben, eine 10-fach Kassette, zwei Schläuche und diese Mäntel im Format 26x1,75.
Bis auf den Abstandhalter bei der Bremsleitung vorne -den ich entfernt und die Bremsleitung mit einem hässlichen Kabelbinder ersetzt habe- musste nichts modifiziert werden.



Kajaknallaja schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder! Sehen wirklich bis auf die Wingees am besten aus. Ich habe mich nun nach längerem Hin und Her doch für die Wingees (die es leider erst im März geben wird) entschieden.


Würde ich auch gerne kaufen, aber der Preis ist echt hart. Ich denke ich werde mir die Fender von Canyon liefern lassen, da ich damit den höheren Spielraum habe, um auch die Winterreifen zu fahren.


----------



## YoKris (22. April 2017)

Lumberjackk schrieb:


> Hallo alles zusammen,
> 
> ich habe nach längerer Wartezeit mein Urban 6.0 erhalten und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit. Das Fahren macht wirklich Spass. Allerdings habe ich zwei Kritikpunkte. Das Erste wäre ein Makel am Rahmen und das Zweite ist ein "Loch" im Bereich der Trinkbecherhalterung. Auf den Fotos ist beides deutlich zu sehen. Dieses Loch konnte ich noch bei keinem anderen Foto finden deswegen wundert mich das etwas. Und gehört der Fehler an der Hinterachse in den Toleranzbereich? Die Freude hat einen leicht bitteren Nachgeschmack
> 
> Grüße!



Hi,

hast du bis jetzt etwas in Erfahrung bringen können in Bezug auf das Loch im Unterrohr?

VG
Chris


----------



## Lumberjackk (22. April 2017)

YoKris schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast du bis jetzt etwas in Erfahrung bringen können in Bezug auf das Loch im Unterrohr?
> 
> ...


Nein leider nicht :/


----------



## B0uldermeister (1. Mai 2017)

Gruesse... bzgl des Lochs im Unterrohr ... sollte das "dritte" Loch in der Mitte der beiden Flaschenhalter Bohrungen gemeint sein, kann ich das aufklaeren. 

In dieses Loch wird die im untenstehenden Dokument unter Punkt 5 aufgefuehrte Metallklammer fuer die Fuehrung einer Zughuelle/Hydraulikhuelle (innerhalb des Unterrohrs) eingefuehrt   ... zumindest steht dies im Canyon Dokument zu den U13 Rahmen

https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Urban_U13-16_BOM_ts.pdf

Was mich aber auch verwirrt ist, das ich immer gedacht habe dass das Urban 6.0 auf dem U12 Rahmen basiert der dieses Loch nicht hat
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/U12-15_BOM_ts.pdf

naja seis drum hoffe das hat geholfen


----------



## B0uldermeister (1. Mai 2017)

...jetzt hab ich aber ein eigenes Anliegen ... ich kam in der Recherche ueberhaupt erst darauf weil ich ein Canyon Urban 4.0 2015 gekauft habe. Ihr ahnt es schon, es geht um die Rahmengroesse.

Meine Masse: 
Koerpergroesse: 1.70m
Schritlaenge: 79cm
Rumpf: 60cm
Arm: 57

Laut Canyon PPTS Rahmen Kalkulator wird S empfohlen 
https://www.canyon.com/tools/pps/?bike_id=4052

was ich dann auch gekauft habe. Jetzt steht auf meinem Urban 4.0 2015 Groesse S Rahmen
U12
Size S
Stack 546
Reach 388
Category 2

Wenn ich mir jetzt ein aktuelles urban anschaue z.b.
https://www.canyon.com/urban/urban/urban-4.html

Dann faellt auf dass Groesse S eines aktuellen Urban (wohl Rahmen U13) einen
Stack 555
Reach 402
hat

Dafuer die Groesse XS eines aktuellen U13 Rahmens die Werte
Stack 537
Reach 388

Nicht dass mir Reach und Stack so wichtig sind (horizontales Oberrohr waere mir wichtiger) aber ich vermute dass Canyon zwischen 2015 und 2017 die Rahmengroessen veraendert hat. Was fuer mich bedeutet, dass mein Canyon Urban 4.0 in S eigentlich in der aktuellen Groessentabelle einer Groesse zwischen XS und S entspricht.

Long story short, ich hab den Eindruck es ist mir zu klein (80mm Vorbau, kein setback in der Sattelstuetze) vom Gefuehl UND von der Geometrie.

Was denkt ihr? 
(Ich mein nicht im Bezug ob es sich fuer mich zu klein anfuehlt sondern ob Canyon die Groessen veraendert hat und deshalb das aktuelle PPS System nicht mehr zu den 2015er Modellen KOMPATIBEL ist? Soll heissen kaufe ich eins von 2015 muss es M sein kaufe ich eins von 2017 muss es S sein?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## likekiel (8. Juli 2018)

Wie sieht es nun ein Jahr später aus?
Im Canyon Shop gibts keine passenden Bleche fürs Urban. Großartig bohren und basteln wollte ich eigentlich auch nicht. 
Arschkarte?


----------

